# how to get off this crazy grid?



## droprendlglaqla (Feb 8, 2011)

i've recently dropped out of college with nothing going for me except my nomadic nature and desire to be a few good steps away from what's going on in the general public. does anyone have any useful tips to off-grid living? transportation isn't a big concern here, as i usually find ways to get around, but mostly just camping, cooking, what kind of basic gadgets or items i might need and what to look out for should i decide to seek out a secluded spot to set up an extended-stay camp (anywhere from 3 or 4 weeks to 1 or 2 months)


----------



## tree hopper (Mar 4, 2011)

i've at times found a few useful tips on this site, dunno if it'll help but doesn't hurt to try. hope it does.
Living Off the Grid: Free Yourself if link doesn't show up and you are interested i'll try a different way of posting it.


----------

